# Bottom reading/hard or soft



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Which view gives the best bottom content reading,as in mud or rocks,2d , down image, or side image ?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

2d or down imaging. I can run both at the same time on mine so I really know whats going on.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

here's a couple screen shots of running both at the same time.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Tom. Some times determining bottom content can make a difference in catching fish or just fishing


----------

